# What Holley carb?



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Can someone please tell me what model this Holley carb is? It's on a 69 GTO
I need to get a proper throttle cable bracket for it. The original cable bracket has my pedal half way to the floor.
Thanks.
Please let me know if you need more photo's.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

The model number is stamped on the front of the choke tower. None of the pics you posted show this number. In this link, you can click on an enlargement & see that this is a model #1850 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/hly-0-1850s 

If your throttle cable is too short, just add an extension to it. You can either make one or buy one.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...bZU-_eTJr1IDq1b6E34F-hnwUanVL5EhoCmmwQAvD_BwE

https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...ies-carburetor-accelerator-cable/8012/4289404

https://goo.gl/images/6r7RVD


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Fitting a Holley can be somewhat of a pain, as I've been finding out here lately. I found out trying to get the throttle cable fit to the one I'm running now that none of the available holes in the carb throttle arm were the same distance from the throttle shaft as the one on my QJet. This matters because this distance in conjunction with the amount of travel available on the cable is what determines things like pedal position and also whether or not you have enough travel to move from idle all the way to full throttle. I wound up taking this measurement off my QJet and then using it to drill a new hole in the throttle arm on the Holley that was the same distance from the throttle shaft center line. That took care of my problem.

Bear


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Fitting a Holley can be somewhat of a pain, as I've been finding out here lately. I found out trying to get the throttle cable fit to the one I'm running now that none of the available holes in the carb throttle arm were the same distance from the throttle shaft as the one on my QJet. This matters because this distance in conjunction with the amount of travel available on the cable is what determines things like pedal position and also whether or not you have enough travel to move from idle all the way to full throttle. I wound up taking this measurement off my QJet and then using it to drill a new hole in the throttle arm on the Holley that was the same distance from the throttle shaft center line. That took care of my problem.
> 
> Bear


I had similar issues. Lots of trial and error. Try searching PY site as my 68 with pictures are on it. We ended up doing some fab work on bracket . It just take time snd patients . Doug


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks guys, the numbers on the choke tower are in the photo attached. I guess the carby is a 4160.
My throttle cable is about 1 inch too long and as such the throttle pedal is alway half way to the floor at idle.
The other photo is a ready available "adjustable" bracket for the 4106 and 4105 holleys. Has anyone tried this bracket and is there enough adjustment?
A few of the brackets I've seen advertised do have the dimension. So I might measure around the carby and see if it will fit.
Thanks again
Jim


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

That 80457 number appears to be a 600cfm model.

https://www.holley.com/products/fue...AvrtQCks1ukbVkrqqOWNRG5qz9ugtpIxoCdEAQAvD_BwE

There are lots of different types of throttle brackets. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=thr...e..69i57j0.11887j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

But, I suspect the best method is to mod your particular set-up, as mentioned by these other guys. Most every drag car I've built needed throttle linkage/bracket/cable mods.


----------



## Jimsgoat (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks bigD. I might measure up for one of the adjustable brackets. They're quite cheap. If it doesn't fit I'll modify the existing.


----------

